# Help sourcing/mixing paint, asap



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

After going around to roughly 12 companies, quite a few on Ebay Orders I finally found one last week that updated my order to Sent - just to 5min ago cancel the order telling me there was a mixup, the order was never sent, and they cant help me mix my paint code.

So, Are you or do you have a friend in the business that can help me out asap to get hold of a small 20ml or such of paint for Nissan, paint code LV4 (Midnight Purple II) I would very much appreciate any help to where I can source this.

I know that the Tinters in the paint are scary expansive but I'm willing to overlook that at this point for some touch-up but would need it next couple of days if at all possible.

Christian


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

I may have some of this at home, My old wheels were painted Midnight Purple but i cant remember if it was I or II


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

TomWVXR said:


> I may have some of this at home, My old wheels were painted Midnight Purple but i cant remember if it was I or II


Would you mind having a look? would be a life saver if its the second (II)


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

ill have a look when i get home from work in a couple of hours


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

TomWVXR said:


> ill have a look when i get home from work in a couple of hours


Cheers Tom, appreciate the help


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

FakeThinkpad said:


> Cheers Tom, appreciate the help


The one I have is LP2. Sorry I can't be of help


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

TomWVXR said:


> The one I have is LP2. Sorry I can't be of help


No problem mate, thanks for the quick response.

For anyone else looking, I'm still on the hunt.


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

FakeThinkpad said:


> No problem mate, thanks for the quick response.
> 
> For anyone else looking, I'm still on the hunt.


I spoke to my mate who has a few paint schemes, He said there is a special tint just for Midnight Purple II and not many people have it as its only for MP II


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

TomWVXR said:


> I spoke to my mate who has a few paint schemes, He said there is a special tint just for Midnight Purple II and not many people have it as its only for MP II


He is right, seems all the paint chip companies just advertise all the paint codes they can find under the impression they can get any paint mixed, but the truth seems to be they cant. atleast not at their advertised cost and most wont even disclose their cost.

the tinter (Chromalusion Tinter KK760 Absolute Purplene & Vilot Pearl) is very expensive as I mentioned and usally holds a minimum of 4L at a cost of 7-800 pounds per liter.

Now, I know there are or has been a few companies that has done the paint chip for this paint but I just cant seem to find any luck. I have reached out to as many paint chip companies i know advertise this, and now I just need to find someone to mix this that already has the tinter around at a smaller minimum order - and hopefully there are someone on here that has a contact in the paint business that are able to help, I know that the cost will be high for a paint chip size as it needs a overhead.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

I think you will actually find that most of them can mix Midnight Purple perfectly well, but won't have the tinter in stock and will almost certainly have to order the tinter in specially, and for the tiny amount that you want to buy it simply would not be worth the cost to them. 

If you wanted to order a few litres, you might have more luck. It might be worth asking a bodyshop if they could advise you of somewhere that is able to supply some, or possibly try and find a few other people with the same colour and get together to buy a bigger quantity and split it between you? 

Have you tried HugsPaint (trade under Nu-Agane paints on eBay) - they do several of the MG Rover Monogram sheme flip colours in smaller quantities and might be able to supply the Nissan paint?


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

Mugwump said:


> I think you will actually find that most of them can mix Midnight Purple perfectly well, but won't have the tinter in stock and will almost certainly have to order the tinter in specially, and for the tiny amount that you want to buy it simply would not be worth the cost to them.
> 
> If you wanted to order a few litres, you might have more luck. It might be worth asking a bodyshop if they could advise you of somewhere that is able to supply some, or possibly try and find a few other people with the same colour and get together to buy a bigger quantity and split it between you?
> 
> Have you tried HugsPaint (trade under Nu-Agane paints on eBay) - they do several of the MG Rover Monogram sheme flip colours in smaller quantities and might be able to supply the Nissan paint?


Yes you are right, it only takes that tinter for anyone to mix, my problem lies in the fact of volume as you put it, im simply not interested in ordering 4L but it has to be a paint chip seller willing to put some away for future stock or have already have some in stock. I would be perfectly happy to order more, but several liters is just not making any sense for me at the moment.

I will definitely check out HugsPaint, thank you.


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

Managed to source someone that could mix 1 deciliter next day delivery so I'm all good


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Glad to hear that you're sorted now. I just checked the code on my Max Mayer mixing scheme out of interest and although it shows the colour, it won't give me a mix for it which suggests that the earlier posts are indeed correct regarding a special tinter being required. 

Did you ask Nissan if they do a touch up stick? They're not great usually but might have been worth a go as it'll be cheap if they do one.


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

Barbel330 said:


> Glad to hear that you're sorted now. I just checked the code on my Max Mayer mixing scheme out of interest and although it shows the colour, it won't give me a mix for it which suggests that the earlier posts are indeed correct regarding a special tinter being required.
> 
> Did you ask Nissan if they do a touch up stick? They're not great usually but might have been worth a go as it'll be cheap if they do one.


The paint business i finally talked to and ordered from could not see the mix formula themselves either but he called his paint supplier that had access to the formula. don't beleave any of the other paint companies i have talked to so far has been able to see the formula for some reason, in the case where i did manage to get a price they turned to their suppliers directly.

Tried Nissan both in Sweden, UK, Australia och Japan both none of them had that (car was only sold in Japan), minimum order of 4 liter direct from the OE paint manufacturer.

Just glad i was able to get hold of it at all, not to mention next day :thumb: but it did cost me 120 pounds for 1dl


----------

